
Chile: Violence Erupts - sebastianconcpt
https://www.ubs.com/global/en/wealth-management/chief-investment-office/market-insights/house-view/daily/2019/chile-violence-erupts.html
======
sebastianconcpt
_These demonstrations follow unrest that erupted in Ecuador earlier this month
in response to a cut in fuel subsidies. The government of Ecuador similarly
had little choice but to roll back its reform. Reports have suggested that
leftist groups sparked this uprising, and Ecuador officials at the IMF
meetings in Washington DC this past weekend said they had gathered
intelligence of Venezuelan and Cuban involvement in protests in the country. A
number of media outlets have also reported that the Foro de Sao Paulo alliance
of leftists groups had gathered in Caracas in July, and the recent uprisings
could have been planned by the more radical wings then._

